# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി താഴ്വരയിൽ  - part 6 Released

## kandahassan

ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി താഴ്വരയിൽ 

written by

KANDAHASSAN

 :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup:  :Giveup: 
*അദ്ധ്യായം 1* - http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post7031072

*അദ്ധ്യായം 2* - http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post7040937

*അദ്ധ്യായം 3* - http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post7050261

*അദ്ധ്യായം 4* -  http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post7064181

*അദ്ധ്യായം 5* - http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post7078781

*അദ്ധ്യായം 6* - http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post7122688

----------


## kandahassan

*അദ്ധ്യായം 1*



*( ചെറുകര ത്രിക്കരമംഗലം തറവാട്ടിൽ ലാൻഡ്* ഫോണ്* നിർത്താതെ റിംഗ് ചെയുന്നു )
*

പ്രഭാകര മേനോൻ : - ദേവൂട്ടിയെ ഫോണ്* അടിക്കണ കേട്ടില്ലേ ..ചെന്ന് എടുക്ക്വ


ദേവൂട്ടി :- ശെരി അച്ഛാ


*(ഗോവണി പടി ഇറങ്ങി ദേവൂട്ടി വരുന്നു ..പ്രായം പതിനെട്ടു ..ചെറുകര ഒരു പാരലൽ കോളേജിൽ
ഒന്നാം വർഷ വിദ്യാർഥി ആണു )*


ദേവൂട്ടി : - ഹലോ ആരാ സംസാരിക്കണേ ???
ഏട്ടൻ ഇവടെ ഇല്ല ..വരുമ്പോൾ തിരിച്ചു വിളിക്കാൻ പറയാം ?


പ്രഭാകര മേനോൻ : - ആരാ ദേവൂട്ടിയെ ??


ദേവൂട്ടി :- ശിവെട്ടന്റെ കൂട്ടുകാരനാ ..


പ്രഭാകര മേനോൻ :- mba കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ട് ഒരു വർഷം ആകാറായി ..വേലക്കും കൂലിക്കും പോകാതെ അവൻ
ഇപ്പോഴും പിള്ളേരു കളിച്ചു നടക്കുവാ :


ദേവൂട്ടി :- അങ്ങനെ പറയല്ലേ അച്ഛാ ചേട്ടൻ വല്യ സിനിമാ നടനല്ലേ


പ്രഭാകര മേനോൻ : - ഈ ഷോര്ട്ട് ഫിൽമിൽ അഭിനയിച്ചിട്ട് അവനു എന്ത് കിട്ടാനാണ്* ?


ദേവൂട്ടി : -ഷോര്ട്ട് ഫിലിം രംഗത്തെ അറിയപെടുന്ന നടനാണച്ച ശിവേട്ടൻ .. ഫൈസ്ബൂക്കിൽ
2000 ഫോലോവേര്സ് ഉണ്ട് ശിവേട്ടന്


പ്രഭാകര മേനോൻ : അവൻറെ വീര ചരിത്രം കേൾക്കാനല്ല നിന്നെ വിളിപ്പിച്ചത് ..കേറി പോയി നാലക്ഷരം
പടിക്കടി .
ആ പോത്ത്* രാമൻ എവടെ ആണാവോ ?
.
*( ചെറുകര കള വറ്റിയ പാടവരമ്പത്ത് ഒരു വമ്പൻ ജനകൂട്ടം ..ചെറുകര കിങ്ങ്സും വൻകര ബോയ്സും തമ്മിൽ ഫുട്ബോൾ മത്സരം നടക്കുകയാണ് ..90 ആം മിനിട്ടിലേക്ക് കളി അടുക്കുമ്പോൾ ഇരു ടീമുകളും ഗോൾ രഹിത
സമനിലയിൽ തുടരുകയാണ് ..ചെറുകര കിങ്ങ്സിലെ ഷിബുവിന്റെ ലോങ്ങ്* പാസിലൂടെ ബോൾ ഇപ്പോൾ
നമ്മുടെ നായകൻറെ കാൽതുംബിലാണ് ..പ്രായഭേദമില്ലാതെ കാണികൾ എല്ലാം ഒരേ സ്വരത്തിൽ ഏറ്റു വിളിച്ചു ശിവേട്ടൻ ശിവേട്ടൻ ശിവേട്ടൻ ശിവേട്ടൻ ശിവേട്ടൻ ശിവേട്ടൻ !!!!!!!! 
ബോയ്സിന്റെ മൂന്ന് പോരാളികളെ തന്ത്രത്തോടെ മുന്നേറി ഗോൾവല ലക്ഷ്യമാക്കി ആഞ്ഞൊരു ഷോര്ട്ട് അടിച്ചു ശിവേട്ടൻ ..ഗോളി രമേഷിന് അത് തടുക്കാനായില്ല ...ഗോൾ ഗോൾ ഗോൾ ഗോൾ ഗോൾ !!!!!!! കാണികൾ ആർത്തിരമ്പി ..അസ്തമിക്കാൻ പോകുന്ന സൂര്യനഭിമുഖമായി നിന്ന് പുഞ്ചിരിച്ചു ശിവേട്ടൻ ..സൂര്യ വെളിച്ചം അയാളുടെ താടിയിലും മുഖത്തിലുമൊക്കെ ആഞ്ഞു പതിഞ്ഞു ..)

*

തുടരും ........

----------


## nanma

ഷോര്ട്ട് ഫിലിം രംഗത്തെ അറിയപെടുന്ന നടനാണച്ച ശിവേട്ടൻ .. ഫൈസ്ബൂക്കിൽ
2000 ഫോലോവേര്സ് ഉണ്ട് ശിവേട്ടന്  :Gathering: 
.അസ്തമിക്കാൻ പോകുന്ന സൂര്യനഭിമുഖമായി നിന്ന് പുഞ്ചിരിച്ചു ശിവേട്ടൻ ..സൂര്യ വെളിച്ചം അയാളുടെ താടിയിലും മുഖത്തിലുമൊക്കെ ആഞ്ഞു പതിഞ്ഞു;;;  :Clap:

----------


## teegy

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## firecrown

shivettan intro super  :Clapping:

----------


## Spunky

kollam  :Clapping:  pls continue

----------


## kandahassan

> shivettan intro super


 :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## kandahassan

> kollam  pls continue


sure  :Yes3:  ... next part will release in this coming sunday  :Band:

----------


## nidhikutty

kollaamm........

----------


## kandahassan

> kollaamm........


 :Thnku:  nidhikutty

----------


## kandahassan

*അദ്ധ്യായം 2*


*( ത്രിക്കരമംഗലം തറവാട് - രാത്രി 10 മണി )*

*(ആഹാരം കഴിഞ്ഞു ശിവകുമാർ സ്വന്തം മുറിയിലേക്ക് പോകാൻ നേരം വീണ്ടും ഫോണ്* റിംഗ് 
ചെയ്തു )
*
*ശിവകുമാർ* :     ഹലോ ആരാണ് ???
                              ഹെമന്തോ !!! അളിയാ നിനക്ക് സുഖമാണോ ??? പിന്നെ എന്തുണ്ട് വിശേഷം ??

*ഹേമന്ത്* : ഇങ്ങനെ പോകുന്നു അളിയാ ..

*ശിവകുമാർ* : എന്തേലും പ്രശ്നം ഉണ്ടോ അളിയാ ?? എന്താ കാര്യം ??

*ഹേമന്ത്* : ചെറിയ ഒരു പ്രശ്നം ഉണ്ട് ..നമ്മുടെ രാജ്മോഹൻ മംഗലാപുരത്ത് അവൻറെ കൂടെ ജോലി 
ചെയ്ത ഒരു കന്നഡ പെണ്ണുമായി പ്രേമത്തിലായിരുന്നു ..സംഭവം അവളുടെ വീട്ടില് പൊക്കി ..അവളുടെ 
തന്ത ഒരു ചെറിയ ഡോണ്* ആണ് ...അവൻ അവളെയും പൊക്കികൊണ്ട് ഞങ്ങളുടെ അടുത്തു വന്നു .ഞങ്ങൾ 
ഇവരുടെ രജിസ്റ്റർ വിവാഹം അങ്ങു നടത്തി  ..ഇപ്പോൾ ഞങ്ങൾ കാസർകോട് ഒരു ലോഡ്ജിൽ മുറി എടുത്തിരിക്കുകയാണ് ..

*ശിവകുമാർ* : ഞാൻ ഇപ്പോൾ എന്തു സഹായം ആണു ചെയ്തു തരേണ്ടത്* ???

*ഹേമന്ത്* : ഇവരെ തപ്പി അവളുടെ തന്തയുടെ ഗുണ്ടകൾ എല്ലാ സ്ഥലവും തിരയുകയാണ് ..അവരുടെ 
കയ്യിലെങ്ങാനും ഇവർ ചെന്നുപെട്ടാൽ ,രണ്ടു പേരെയും കൊന്നു കളയും..ഇവരെ ഒരുമാസം എങ്കിലും
 ആരുടേയും കണ്ണെത്താത്ത ഏതേലും സ്ഥലത്തോട്ട് ഒളിപ്പിച്ചേ മതിയാകു .. ഞങ്ങൾ നോക്കിയിട്ട് അവരെ സഹായിക്കാൻ
 നിനക്കു മാത്രമേ കഴിയു 

*ശിവകുമാർ* : ഞാൻ എങ്ങനെ സഹായിക്കാനാണ് ??

*ഹേമന്ത്* : നിന്റെ അമ്മാവനു വയനാട്ടിൽ എവിടെയോ എസ്റ്റേറ്റ്* , ബംഗ്ലാവ് ഏതാണ്ടില്ലേ ??

*ശിവകുമാർ* : എയ്യ് ,,,അതൊന്നും നടക്കില്ല ...വർഷങ്ങളായി ഞങ്ങൾ അങ്ങോട്ടൊക്കെ പോയിട്ട് 
ഇപ്പോഴത്തെ സ്ഥിതി എന്താണെന്നു പോലും അറിയില്ല 

*ഹേമന്ത്* : ഇവരെ സഹായിക്കാൻ കഴിയും എന്ന് കരുതിയ അവസാനത്തെ വള്ളിയ നീയ് ..
                    നീയും കൂടി കയ്യോഴിഞ്ഞാൽ ...
                      ഞാൻ നാളെ വിളിക്കാം ..കൃത്യമായൊരു മറുപടി നാളെ കിട്ടണം 

*( ഫോണ്* വെച്ച് ശിവകുമാർ ഉറങ്ങാൻ കിടന്നു ....ഉറക്കം വരുന്നില്ല ...സമപ്രായക്കാർ ആയ കൂട്ടുകാർ 
പോലും തന്നെ ആദരവോടെ സ്നേഹത്തോടെ "ശിവേട്ടൻ" എന്നു വിളിക്കുമായിരുന്നു ..ഏതു രാവിലും 
നേരിലും അവർക്കു താങ്ങായി തണലായി താൻ എന്നും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു ..അവരുടെ ഏതു പ്രശ്നത്തിനും 
പരിഹാരമായിരുന്ന താനിപ്പോൾ അവർക്ക് മുൻപിൽ നിസ്സഹായനായി നിൽകുന്നു ...ഇല്ല അവരെ സഹായിക്കണം ....
ശിവകുമാർ ഉറക്കത്തിൽ ആഴ്ന്നു പോയി  കഴിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നു ...


നിദ്രയുടെ ഏഴാം യാമത്തിൽ വളരെ വർഷങ്ങൾക്കു മുന്നേ തന്നെ ഭീതിയിൽ തീക്ഷ്ണം കൊള്ളിച്ച 
കാഴ്ചകൾ ഒക്കെയും വീണ്ടും പൊങ്ങി വന്നു ...ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി താഴ്വരയും ചെകുത്താൻ കോട്ട പോലുള്ള 
ആ ബംഗ്ലാവും  ))*

*തുടരും....*

----------


## maryland

nannaayittundu.. :Ok: 
continue... :Yes3:

----------


## teegy

kollaaam....

----------


## kandahassan

> nannaayittundu..
> continue...


Sure Maryland  :Thnku:

----------


## kandahassan

> kollaaam....


 :Thnku:  teegy

----------


## teegy

> teegy


vegam baakki koodi.....

----------


## kandahassan

> vegam baakki koodi.....


Adhyangal thammil cheriya time difference enkilum vende ??Enkil alle vaayanakarkkum ezhuthukaaranum oru sugamullu  :Yes3: Vaayanakarante aakamksha allenkil kaathirippaanu kadhaakrithinte vijayam  :Band:

----------


## teegy

> Adhyangal thammil cheriya time difference enkilum vende ??Enkil alle vaayanakarkkum ezhuthukaaranum oru sugamullu Vaayanakarante aakamksha allenkil kaathirippaanu kadhaakrithinte vijayam


yup.. weekly publish chythaaal mathy

----------


## kandahassan

> yup.. weekly publish chythaaal mathy


OK  :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## kandahassan

*അദ്ധ്യായം 3*

*(വസ്ത്രങ്ങൾ , ആഹാര സാധനങ്ങൾ തുടങ്ങി ഒരു യാത്രയ്ക്കു വേണ്ട എല്ലാ ഒരുക്കങ്ങളും പൂർത്തിയാക്കി 
എല്ലാവരോടും യാത്ര പറഞ്ഞു ശിവകുമാർ വയനാട്ടിലേക്ക് തന്റെ ഇന്നോവ കാറിൽ യാത്ര തിരിച്ചു ....)
*

(5 മണിക്കൂർ മുന്നേ - ത്രിക്കരമംഗലം തറവാട് )

ശിവകുമാർ  : അമ്മേ ..എന്തായി അച്ഛൻ സമ്മതിച്ചോ ???

ഭവാനി അമ്മ : ഒരു വിധം പറഞ്ഞു സമ്മതിപ്പിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് ...പറഞ്ഞ കാര്യം മറക്കണ്ട ..ഇത് നിന്റെ 
                               അവസാനത്തെ ഷോര്ട്ട് ഫിലിം ആണ് ..ഇനി മേലാൽ സിനിമയൊന്നും ഷോര്ട്ട് ഫിലിം 
                               എന്നും പറഞ്ഞു നടക്കരുത് ..

*(വണ്ടി ഓടിക്കുമ്പോഴും ശിവന്റെ മനസ്സ് ഭൂതകാലത്തേക്ക് സഞ്ചരിക്കുകയായിരുന്നു ..അമ്മയുടെ സഹോദരൻ 
ബ്രഹ്മദത്തൻ ചെറുപ്പകാലത്ത് നാടു വിട്ടു പോയതാണ് ...വീട്ടുകാർ കുറെ അന്വേഷിച്ചെങ്കിലും അമ്മാവനെ പറ്റി 
യാതൊരു വിവരവും ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു . പിന്നെ പത്തു വര്ഷം മുന്നേ അമ്മാവന്റെ മരണ വാർത്ത അറിഞ്ഞു 
ബോഡി സ്വീകരിക്കാൻ അച്ഛന്റെ കൂടെ താനും വയനാട്ടിലേക്ക് വന്നിട്ടുണ്ട് ..അന്നിവിടെ വന്നപ്പോഴാണ് 
അമ്മാവന്റെ ഞെട്ടിക്കുന്ന പല വിവരങ്ങളും അറിയാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞത് ..ദുർ മാന്ത്രികൻ ആയ ബ്രഹ്മദത്തന്റെ 
കഥകൾ ..അമ്മാവന്റെ മരണം ദുരൂഹത നിറഞ്ഞതായിരുന്നു ..പോലീസിന് ഇതുവരെയും കേസ് തെളിയിക്കാൻ 
കഴിഞ്ഞിട്ടില്ല ..ബ്രഹ്മചാരി ആയ അമ്മാവന്റെ  കാലശേഷം ബംഗ്ലാവും മറ്റു വസ്തുക്കളും നോക്കി നടത്തേണ്ട 
അവകാശം ഞങ്ങൾക്കായിരുന്നു പക്ഷെ കുടുംബത്തിൽ എല്ലാവരും ആ സ്ഥലത്തെ വെറുത്തു ..അങ്ങോട്ട്* പോകാൻ  പോലും ആർക്കും താല്പര്യം ഇല്ല ..കൂട്ടുകാരെ ഒളിപ്പിക്കാൻ പറ്റിയ ഇതിലും നല്ലൊരിടം വേറെ 
ഇല്ലതന്നെ ..ബ്രഹ്മഗിരിയിലേക്ക് പോകാൻ അനുവാദം ഇല്ലാത്തതിനാൽ മൂന്നാറിൽ ഒരു ഷോർട്ട് ഫിലിം ചെയ്യുന്നു 
എന്നു കളവു പറഞ്ഞാണ് ഈ യാത്ര തുടങ്ങിയിരിക്കുന്നത് .വിവരം അറിഞ്ഞു ഹേമന്തും കൂട്ടരും വയനാട്ടിലേക്ക് യാത്ര തിരിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് ..)*

*തുടരും....*

----------


## teegy

:Band:  :Band: 




> *അദ്ധ്യായം 3*
> 
> *(വസ്ത്രങ്ങൾ , ആഹാര സാധനങ്ങൾ തുടങ്ങി ഒരു യാത്രയ്ക്കു വേണ്ട എല്ലാ ഒരുക്കങ്ങളും പൂർത്തിയാക്കി 
> എല്ലാവരോടും യാത്ര പറഞ്ഞു ശിവകുമാർ വയനാട്ടിലേക്ക് തന്റെ ഇന്നോവ കാറിൽ യാത്ര തിരിച്ചു ....)
> *
> 
> (5 മണിക്കൂർ മുന്നേ - ത്രിക്കരമംഗലം തറവാട് )
> 
> ശിവകുമാർ  : അമ്മേ ..എന്തായി അച്ഛൻ സമ്മതിച്ചോ ???
> ...

----------


## Harry

josi vagamattathinte novel copy adichathaanallo ithu :dr. akash sinha:

----------


## kandahassan

> josi vagamattathinte novel copy adichathaanallo ithu :dr. akash sinha:


anaavashyam parayaruthu   :Kettoda:  :Kettoda:  :Kettoda: 

verum 3 adhyaayam kond thaan novel muzhuvan oohicho  :Sarcastic Hand:

----------


## kandahassan

@Harry

oru cinemayude title kandittu athu mattoru padathinte copy aanennu parayaruthu ....atleast interval vare enkilum kaananam...ithippol 
thudangiya udane thanne ningal enne updravikunnu  :Angry:  :Angry: 

enthaanu ithu ??????

----------


## teegy

> @Harry  oru cinemayude ttu athu mattoru padathinte copy aanennu parayaruthu ....atleast interval vare enkilum kaananam...ithippol  thudangiya udane thanne ningal enne updravikunnu   enthaanu ithu ??????


  asooya aanu. ithu hit aayille athnu. ithu kondonnum thalaraaruthu

----------


## Harry

> @Harry
> 
> oru cinemayude title kandittu athu mattoru padathinte copy aanennu parayaruthu ....atleast interval vare enkilum kaananam...ithippol 
> thudangiya udane thanne ningal enne updravikunnu 
> 
> enthaanu ithu ??????


ennaal pinne intervelinu varam.  :Order:

----------


## nanma

> ennaal pinne intervelinu varam.


ingane akshepikkaruthu.....oru kalakarane.....adhyayam 4 muthal cheriya vyethyasam undavum.....dr. akash sinhayil ninnu....

----------


## nanma

.......................................

----------


## kandahassan

> ennaal pinne intervelinu varam.


Interval inu unnai konnu unn rakthathe saappiduven  :Angry:

----------


## kandahassan

> asooya aanu. ithu hit aayille athnu. ithu kondonnum thalaraaruthu


Orikkalum illa ..... Shakthamayi shakthimaanayi thirichu varum  :Band:

----------


## Bunny

Pand muthuchippiyil varunna novelukalude name pole undallo ;)

----------


## teegy

> Orikkalum illa ..... Shakthamayi shakthimaanayi thirichu varum


 :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## nanma

> Pand muthuchippiyil varunna novelukalude name pole undallo ;)


cheriya vyethyasam ille.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## teegy

> cheriya vyethyasam ille....


chereya chereya vyathyasangal und

----------


## nanma

> chereya chereya vyathyasangal und


ennittu aaa pavathine copy aanu ennu paranju veruthe...ezhthu kararne ariyoo oru ezhuthu karante vishamam.... :Crying:

----------


## teegy

> ennittu aaa pavathine copy aanu ennu paranju veruthe...ezhthu kararne ariyoo oru ezhuthu karante vishamam....


athe. athalle njangal okke prolsaahipikunnathu.

----------


## kandahassan

> Pand muthuchippiyil varunna novelukalude name pole undallo ;)


channapetta vanathile aadi raathri - ingane oru novel ezhuthatte  :Engane:

----------


## teegy

> channapetta vanathile aadi raathri - ingane oru novel ezhuthatte


ithu kazhinjittu pore

----------


## kandahassan

> ithu kazhinjittu pore


ok  :Yes3:  :Yes3:

----------


## kandahassan

iniyulla adhyangal release aakumpozhum copy adi aaropicha mahanmaaar ivde okke kaanum ennu pratheeshikkunnu  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## Bunny

> channapetta vanathile aadi raathri - ingane oru novel ezhuthatte


Adipoli

Full masala ayikotte;)

----------


## kandahassan

> Adipoli
> 
> Full masala ayikotte;)


naayakanmar meenkulam bunny & bheeman raghu  :Engane:

----------


## Bunny

> naayakanmar meenkulam bunny & bheeman raghu


Appol mass masala ayikote:p

----------


## veecee

> ദേവൂട്ടി : -ഷോര്ട്ട് ഫിലിം രംഗത്തെ അറിയപെടുന്ന നടനാണച്ച ശിവേട്ടൻ .. ഫൈസ്ബൂക്കിൽ
> 2000 ഫോലോവേര്സ് ഉണ്ട് ശിവേട്ടന്
> 
> 
> പ്രഭാകര മേനോൻ : അവൻറെ വീര ചരിത്രം കേൾക്കാനല്ല നിന്നെ വിളിപ്പിച്ചത് ..കേറി പോയി നാലക്ഷരം
> പടിക്കടി .
> *ആ പോത്ത്* രാമൻ* എവടെ ആണാവോ ?


aarreh wahh...
kandan  :salut: 
enthoru ulkazhcha enthoru deerkhaveekshanam  :salut: 
shivettane pothu ennu paranjathu daivathodu ulla upama ayirunnu ennu ipozhalle manassilaye..
kandan  :salut: 
 @Harry @Bunny @maryland @BangaloreaN @Shivettan @asuyalu

----------


## asuyalu

wooww  :salut:   :salut: 

shivettan fansinu aarmadham  :cheers:

----------


## asuyalu

baaki veegam aayikkottey  :Yes:

----------


## Bunny

> aarreh wahh...
> kandan 
> enthoru ulkazhcha enthoru deerkhaveekshanam 
> shivettane pothu ennu paranjathu daivathodu ulla upama ayirunnu ennu ipozhalle manassilaye..
> kandan 
>  @Harry @Bunny @maryland @BangaloreaN @Shivettan @asuyalu


Pothuvadham nirodhikuka

AKSFSFA  :Cool:

----------


## Spunky

kollam  :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------


## veecee

> Pothuvadham nirodhikuka
> 
> AKSFSFA


athenthootta  :Doh:

----------


## Bunny

> athenthootta


All Kerala Short Film Shivettan Fans Association

Alla ippo nirodhanam anello fashion :p

----------


## nanma

*കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ നോവൽ  നാലാം ഭാഗം ഉടൻ* !!!!  :Clap: 

ജോസി വാഗമറ്റത്തിൻറെ നോവലിൽ നിന്നും ചെറിയ വ്യെത്യാസം ഉള്ള വ്യത്യസ്തമായ നോവൽ.... :Band:

----------


## teegy

> All Kerala Short Film Shivettan Fans Association
> 
> Alla ippo nirodhanam anello fashion :p


adutha novelinte kadhaathanthu aakkum kandan ithu

----------


## Bunny

> adutha novelinte kadhaathanthu aakkum kandan ithu


Nirodhinte maravil enn perum idun :p

----------


## teegy

> Nirodhinte maravil enn perum idun :p


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## teegy

> Orikkalum illa ..... Shakthamayi shakthimaanayi thirichu varum


adutha adhyaaayam evde?

----------


## kandahassan

*അദ്ധ്യായം 4*

*(കുന്നുകളും മലകളും കാട്ടാറുകളും  എല്ലാംകൂടി  ചേർന്നു പ്രകൃതി ഭംഗിയാൽ വലയം ചെയ്തുകിടക്കുന്ന 
ഒരു സ്വർഗഭൂമി ആണ് ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി ..പക്ഷെ ബ്രഹ്മഗിരിയെ ഇന്നൊരു തീരാധീനം പിടിച്ചു കഴിഞിരിക്കുന്നു .
കാട്ടിലെ മരങ്ങളെല്ലാം വെട്ടി തടി കടത്തുന്നു ,കാട്ടു മൃഗങ്ങളെ വേട്ടയാടുന്നു ..ബ്രഹ്മഗിരിയിലെ പുൽനാമ്പുകൾക്ക്* 
പോലും ഇന്നു പറയാൻ ഒരേയൊരു പേരെയുള്ളൂ ..ഹാരിസണ്* ....ഡേവിഡ്* ഹാരിസണ്* ..വാർഡു മെമ്പർ മുതൽ 
മന്ത്രിമാരു വരെ അയാൾ വെച്ച് നീട്ടുന്ന നോട്ടു കെട്ടുകൾക്കു മുന്നിൽ തലകുനിക്കും ..വനപാലകരും പോലീസും 
എല്ലാവരും  അയാളുടെ കിങ്കരന്മാർ )

( പതിവുപോലെ ചന്ദന തടികൾ ലോറിയിലേക്ക് കയറ്റുകയായിരുന്നു തൊഴിലാളികൾ ..കൂടെ കണക്ക പിള്ള 
ദേവധാസും അവരോടൊപ്പം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നു ..തൊഴിലാളികൾ മൊബൈൽ ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നത് കർശനമായും 
വിലക്കിയിരുന്നു ..പെട്ടന്ന് ജോലി ചെയ്തുകൊണ്ടിരുന്ന ഒരു തൊഴിലാളിയുടെ അടുക്കൽ നിന്നും ഫോണ്* 
റിംഗ് ചെയ്യുന്നു ..നിർത്താതെ റിംഗ് ചെയുന്നു ..എല്ലാവരും ജോലി നിർത്തി അയാളെ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കുന്നു ..അയാൾ 
ആകെ പരിഭ്രാന്തനായിരിക്കുന്നു ..പെട്ടെന്ന്  അയാളുടെ പിന്നിൽ നിന്നും )*

*ഹാരിസണ്** : വെല്കം റ്റു ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി മിസ്റ്റർ രാജ് പ്രകാശ്* , ദി സ്പെഷ്യൽ  ഫോറെസ്റ്റ് ഓഫീസർ ഓഫ് 
                       സൌത്ത് സോണ്* 

*രാജ് പ്രകാശ്** : മിസ്റ്റർ ഹാരി ..നിങ്ങൾ എന്നെ മനസിലാക്കിയിരിക്കുന്നു ..ഞാൻ നിങ്ങൾക്കൊരു സർപ്രൈസ്* 
                         തരാൻ പോവുകയാണ് ...ബോയ്സ് ഗെറ്റ് ഓൾ റെഡി & ടാർജെറ്റ്* ഹിം 

*( തടി കടത്തു തൊഴിലാളികളായി വന്നവരിൽ ഭൂരി ഭാഗവും വനം കൊള്ളക്കാരെ പിടിക്കാൻ വേണ്ടി കേന്ദ്ര 
സർക്കാർ നിയമിച്ച സ്പെഷ്യൽ ഫോറെസ്റ്റ് ഓഫീസർ മാരായിരുന്നു ...പക്ഷെ ഹാരിയുടെ നേർക്കയിരുന്നില്ല 
അവരെല്ലാം തോക്കു ചൂണ്ടിയത് മറിച്ചു മെയിൻ ഓഫീസർ ആയ രാജ് പ്രകാശിന് നേരെ ആയിരുന്നു )
*
*രാജ് പ്രകാശ്** : ഹേ ഗയ്സ് നിങ്ങൾ എന്താണി കാണിക്കുന്നത്  ????

*ഹാരിസണ്**  : ഹ ഹ ഹ ഹ 

                           മോനേ രാജെ ...ഇതാണ് നിനക്കുള്ള എന്റെ സർപ്രൈസ് ഗീഫ്റ്റ് ....

                            ഇവർക്കെല്ലാം ഞാൻ ഒരു വിലയിട്ടു ...അവരു അത് സന്തോഷത്തോടെ സ്വീകരിച്ചു 
                            ..നീ  കൈക്കൂലി ഒന്നും വാങ്ങില്ലലോ ..അപ്പോൾ പിന്നെ ഇനി നീ  ജീവിചിരിക്കണ്ട ...

*രാജ് പ്രകാശ്** : മരിക്കുന്നതിൽ എനിക്കു ഭയം ഇല്ല ..പക്ഷെ ഇവനെ പോലെയൊക്കെ ആണും 
                               പെണ്ണും  കെട്ടവന്മാർ അധികാരത്തിന്റെ കസേരയിൽ ഇരിക്കുന്നിടത്തോളം 
                               നിന്നെ പോലെയുള്ള ആയിരം കൊള്ളക്കാർ ഈ നാട്ടിൽ ഉണ്ടാകും ...കംസനെ നിഗ്രഹിക്കാൻ 
ഭഗവൻ കൃഷ്ണനായി പിറവി എടുത്തത്* പോലെ നിന്റെ നിഗ്രഹത്തിനായി ഒരുവൻ നിന്നെ തേടി ഇവിടെ വരും                   

*( ഹാരിയുടെ  തോക്ക് ശബ്ദിച്ചു ....രാജ് പ്രകാശിന്റെ ചലനമറ്റ ശരീരം നിലത്തു വീണു )

*


*തുടരും....*

----------


## kandahassan

> adutha adhyaaayam evde?


released .....every part will release on 10 - 12 am of every sunday  :Yes:

----------


## teegy

> *അദ്ധ്യായം 4*
> 
> *(കുന്നുകളും മലകളും കാട്ടാറുകളും  എല്ലാംകൂടി  ചേർന്നു പ്രകൃതി ഭംഗിയാൽ വലയം ചെയ്തുകിടക്കുന്ന 
> ഒരു സ്വർഗഭൂമി ആണ് ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി ..പക്ഷെ ബ്രഹ്മഗിരിയെ ഇന്നൊരു തീരാധീനം പിടിച്ചു കഴിഞിരിക്കുന്നു .
> കാട്ടിലെ മരങ്ങളെല്ലാം വെട്ടി തടി കടത്തുന്നു ,കാട്ടു മൃഗങ്ങളെ വേട്ടയാടുന്നു ..ബ്രഹ്മഗിരിയിലെ പുൽനാമ്പുകൾക്ക്* 
> പോലും ഇന്നു പറയാൻ ഒരേയൊരു പേരെയുള്ളൂ ..ഹാരിസണ്* ....ഡേവിഡ്* ഹാരിസണ്* ..വാർഡു മെമ്പർ മുതൽ 
> മന്ത്രിമാരു വരെ അയാൾ വെച്ച് നീട്ടുന്ന നോട്ടു കെട്ടുകൾക്കു മുന്നിൽ തലകുനിക്കും ..വനപാലകരും പോലീസും 
> എല്ലാവരും  അയാളുടെ കിങ്കരന്മാർ )
> 
> ...


 :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## teegy

> released .....every part will release on 10 - 12 am of every sunday


 :Ok:  :Good:

----------


## nanma

( ഹാരിയുടെ തോക്ക് ശബ്ദിച്ചു ....രാജ് പ്രകാശിന്റെ ചലനമറ്റ ശരീരം നിലത്തു വീണു )
 @Harry ude thokku sabdichu oru eecha polum nilathu veenathayi kettittilla....pinnalle chalanam atta sareeram.... :Ennekollu:

----------


## teegy

> ( ഹാരിയുടെ തോക്ക് ശബ്ദിച്ചു ....രാജ് പ്രകാശിന്റെ ചലനമറ്റ ശരീരം നിലത്തു വീണു )
>  @Harry ude thokku sabdichu oru eecha polum nilathu veenathayi kettittilla....pinnalle chalanam atta sareeram....


 :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

*അദ്ധ്യായം 5*

*(മാനന്തവാടിയിൽ നിന്നും കൂട്ടുകാരോടൊപ്പം ശിവകുമാർ ബ്രഹ്മഗിരിയിലേക്ക് യാത്ര തിരിച്ചു ..റോഡിനു ഇരുവശവും 
തിങ്ങി നിറഞ്ഞു നിന്നിരുന്ന വനാന്തര കാഴ്ചകളിലേക്ക് രാജ്മോഹന്റെയും അനശ്വര യുടെയും കണ്ണുകൾ ചലിച്ചു ..
ഫ്രന്റ്* സീറ്റിൽ ഇരുന്ന ശിവകുമാറിന്റെ നോട്ടമാകട്ടെ അനശ്വരയിലും .. അനശ്വരക്ക് 22 വയസ്സ് പ്രായം തോന്നിക്കും ..ചുണ്ടുകൾ 
ചുമന്നിരിന്നു ..നീണ്ട മൂക്കുകൾ ..മുഖത്തിന്റെ ഒരുവശത്തേക്ക്* നീണ്ട മുടി തുമ്പുകൾ ..)
*

*രാജ്മോഹൻ* : വളരെ നന്ദി ഉണ്ട് ശിവ ...നീ സഹായിച്ചില്ലെങ്കിൽ ഞങ്ങൾ ചിലപ്പോ ആത്മഹത്യ വരെ ചെയ്തു പോയേനെ 

*ശിവകുമാർ* : കഴിഞ്ഞതിനെ കുറിച്ചല്ല ഇനി വരാൻ പോകുന്നതിനെ കുറിച്ചാണ് നിങ്ങൾ ചിന്തിക്കേണ്ടത് ...അതിരിക്കട്ടെ എന്താ 
                          നിങ്ങളുടെ പ്ലാൻ ?

*രാജ്മോഹൻ* : കുറഞ്ഞത്* ഒരു മാസമെങ്കിലും ഇവളുടെ തന്തയുടെ  കണ്ണിൽ നിന്നും മാറി നിൽക്കണം..അപ്പോഴേക്കും അയാളുടെ 
                           ദേഷ്യം ഒക്കെ മാറിക്കോളും ... അവടെ എങ്ങനെ സേഫ് അല്ലെ ??

*ശിവകുമാർ* : ഈ ഒരു സാഹചര്യത്തിൽ ഇതിനെക്കാൾ ബെറ്റർ ആയൊരു സ്ഥലം നിങ്ങൾക്ക് ഇനി കിട്ടാൻ പോകുന്നില്ല 

*( തിരുനെല്ലി കഴിഞ്ഞു ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി കുന്നുകളിലൂടെ അവരുടെ യാത്ര തുടർന്നു ...വലതു വശത്ത്  ഈട്ടിയും ചന്ദനവും തുടങ്ങി അനേകം വൃക്ഷങ്ങളുടെ നിഴലുകളിൽ മൂടപ്പെട്ട ഇരുണ്ട വനം ..ഇടതു വശത്ത് നൂറടിയോളം താഴ്ചയിൽ ആരെയും മനം മയക്കുന്ന 
താഴ്വര - ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി താഴ്വര ..ശിവകുമാറും അനശ്വരയും രാജ്മോഹനും കണ്ണു ചിമ്മാതെ കാഴ്ചകൾ കണ്ടു കൊണ്ടേ ഇരുന്നു ..ഇടക്കെപ്പോഴോ വണ്ടി ഓടിച്ചിരുന്ന ഹേമന്തിന്റെ കണ്ണും താഴ്വരകളുടെ ഭംഗിയിൽ ലയിച്ചു പോയി ..പെട്ടന്ന് രാജ്മോഹൻ നിലവിളിച്ചു )*

*രാജ്മോഹൻ* : സ്റ്റോപ്പ്*   സ്റ്റോപ്പ്*  സ്റ്റോപ്പ്* ........

*ശിവകുമാർ* : ബ്രേക്ക്* ചവ്വിട്ടടാ .........

*( ഹേമന്ത് പെട്ടന്ന് ബ്രേക്ക്* ചവിട്ടി നിർത്തി ...എല്ലാവരും മുന്നിലേക്ക്* കുതിച്ചു പോയി ....ആ കാഴ്ച കണ്ടു എല്ലാവരും  ഞെട്ടി ....
*
*തുടരും....*

----------


## teegy

:Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## nanma

:Maxim:  :Maxim:  :Maxim:

----------


## maryland

> *കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ വ്യത്യസ്തമായ നോവൽ  നാലാം ഭാഗം ഉടൻ* !!!! 
> 
> ജോസി വാഗമറ്റത്തിൻറെ നോവലിൽ നിന്നും ചെറിയ വ്യെത്യാസം ഉള്ള വ്യത്യസ്തമായ നോവൽ....


enthonnaa ithu.. :Proof:

----------


## kandahassan

> enthonnaa ithu..


entha problem ?????

----------


## maryland

> entha problem ?????


Josy Vagamattathinte novel copy adichu ennalle aa paranjathinte artham.. :study:

----------


## kandahassan

> Josy Vagamattathinte novel copy adichu ennalle aa paranjathinte artham..


vimarshakarkku vimarshikkam but Njan thalarilla ....this is my Noval  :Yes3:

----------


## asuyalu

:Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Engane:  :Engane:  :Engane:

----------


## asuyalu

> 


nannavunnundu  :Yes:  .. baaki vegam aayikottey  :Hmmm:

----------


## kandahassan

> nannavunnundu  .. baaki vegam aayikottey


 :Thnku:  cid asu  

puthiya novalinu thread kittiyitund ....ithu complete cheytha udane athu rlz cheyyum ....bharathan - pathmarajan style 
il ulla narration , story aayirikkum aa noval  :Yes3:

----------


## asuyalu

> cid asu  
> 
> puthiya novalinu thread kittiyitund ....ithu complete cheytha udane athu rlz cheyyum ....bharathan - pathmarajan style 
> il ulla narration , story aayirikkum aa noval


 :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Naradhan

> *അദ്ധ്യായം 5*
> 
> *(മാനന്തവാടിയിൽ നിന്നും കൂട്ടുകാരോടൊപ്പം ശിവകുമാർ ബ്രഹ്മഗിരിയിലേക്ക് യാത്ര തിരിച്ചു ..റോഡിനു ഇരുവശവും 
> തിങ്ങി നിറഞ്ഞു നിന്നിരുന്ന വനാന്തര കാഴ്ചകളിലേക്ക് രാജ്മോഹന്റെയും അനശ്വര യുടെയും കണ്ണുകൾ ചലിച്ചു ..
> ഫ്രന്റ്* സീറ്റിൽ ഇരുന്ന ശിവകുമാറിന്റെ നോട്ടമാകട്ടെ അനശ്വരയിലും .. അനശ്വരക്ക് 22 വയസ്സ് പ്രായം തോന്നിക്കും ..ചുണ്ടുകൾ 
> ചുമന്നിരിന്നു ..നീണ്ട മൂക്കുകൾ ..മുഖത്തിന്റെ ഒരുവശത്തേക്ക്* നീണ്ട മുടി തുമ്പുകൾ ..)
> *]


Sarikum ethra mookundu ... ???

Bramhadathan nokkki nilkke udalu niraye mookkukalulla bheekara satwamaayi anaswara .. :Scared:

----------


## kandahassan

> Sarikum ethra mookundu ... ???


1 ye ullu .......translate cheythappol vanna pishak aakam  :Yes3:

----------


## Naradhan

> 1 ye ullu .......translate cheythappol vanna pishak aakam


 :Ok:                                       .

----------


## renjuus

Kollaam..... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: ..

----------


## kandahassan

> Kollaam.......


 :Thnku:  renjuus

----------


## nidhikutty

> *അദ്ധ്യായം 5*
> 
> *(മാനന്തവാടിയിൽ നിന്നും കൂട്ടുകാരോടൊപ്പം ശിവകുമാർ ബ്രഹ്മഗിരിയിലേക്ക് യാത്ര തിരിച്ചു ..റോഡിനു ഇരുവശവും 
> തിങ്ങി നിറഞ്ഞു നിന്നിരുന്ന വനാന്തര കാഴ്ചകളിലേക്ക് രാജ്മോഹന്റെയും അനശ്വര യുടെയും കണ്ണുകൾ ചലിച്ചു ..
> ഫ്രന്റ്* സീറ്റിൽ ഇരുന്ന ശിവകുമാറിന്റെ നോട്ടമാകട്ടെ അനശ്വരയിലും .. അനശ്വരക്ക് 22 വയസ്സ് പ്രായം തോന്നിക്കും ..ചുണ്ടുകൾ 
> ചുമന്നിരിന്നു ..നീണ്ട മൂക്കുകൾ ..മുഖത്തിന്റെ ഒരുവശത്തേക്ക്* നീണ്ട മുടി തുമ്പുകൾ ..)
> *
> 
> *രാജ്മോഹൻ* : വളരെ നന്ദി ഉണ്ട് ശിവ ...നീ സഹായിച്ചില്ലെങ്കിൽ ഞങ്ങൾ ചിലപ്പോ ആത്മഹത്യ വരെ ചെയ്തു പോയേനെ 
> ...


oralkk ethra mook und................

----------


## nanma

ഹേമന്ത് പെട്ടന്ന് ബ്രേക്ക്* ചവിട്ടി നിർത്തി ...എല്ലാവരും മുന്നിലേക്ക്* കുതിച്ചു പോയി ....ആ കാഴ്ച കണ്ടു എല്ലാവരും ഞെട്ടി .. enthanu avar kandathu...vandiyude clutch aaano parayoo kanda....!!!! ulkanda ulkanda!!! :Girl Sad:

----------


## Harry

novel avasaanicho  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Naradhan

> novel avasaanicho


Kuttam cheyyan prerippikkunathum oru kuttam thanne aanu mr....  :rules:

----------


## teegy

baaki evde?

----------


## kandahassan

*അധ്യായം 6*


*(ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി താഴ്*വരയുടെ സൗന്ദര്യത്തിൽ   മുഴുകിയിരുന്നിതിനാൽ റോഡിനു നടുവശത്ത്  നിന്നിരുന്ന
വൃദ്ധനായ മനുഷ്യനെ ഹേമന്തിനു കാണാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നില്ല ..പക്ഷെ  പൂർവികരുടെ കർമ്മങ്ങൾ
കൊണ്ടാകണം അപകടകരമായി ഒന്നും സംഭവിച്ചില്ല ..പക്ഷെ പെട്ടന്നു തന്നെ സംഭവ സ്ഥലത്തു മൂടൽ മഞ്ഞു
വന്നു മൂടി ..അഞ്ചു മിനിട്ടു കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ മൂടൽമഞ്ഞെല്ലാം അകന്നു ..ഒപ്പം ആ വൃദ്ധനെയും കാണാതായി ..
ശിവകുമാറും കൂട്ടരും വണ്ടിയിൽ നിന്നിറങ്ങി)*

*ശിവകുമാർ* : എവിടെപോയടാ ആ കിളവൻ ??

*രാജ്മോഹൻ* : നീ  ഇടിച്ചു കൊക്കയിൽ ഇട്ടോ അയാളെ ???

*ഹേമന്ത്* : എയ്യ് ...അയാളുടെ ദേഹത്ത് വണ്ടി മുട്ടിയിട്ടില്ല ..പക്ഷെ ഇതിനിടക്ക്* അയാൾ എവ്ടെ പോയി !!!!

*ശിവകുമാർ* : അയാള് വല്ല കാട്ടിലോട്ടും കേറി കാണും വാ നമുക്ക് പോകാം

*(ശിവകുമാറും കൂട്ടരും യാത്ര തുടർന്നു)
*
*(ഇതേസമയം ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി വനത്തിനുള്ളിലെ ഹാരിസന്റെ  ബംഗ്ലാവിൽ ...ബംഗ്ലാവിന്റെ മുന്നിൽ
ഒരു ബെൻസ്* വന്നു നിന്നു .. ബെൻസിൽ നിന്നും കർണാടകത്തിലെ പ്രമുഖ വ്യവസായിയായ രാജേന്ദ്ര
ഗൌടപ്പ ഇറങ്ങി ..ഇതേസമയം ബംഗ്ലാവിൽ നിന്നും ഹാരിയും ഹാരിയുടെ ഗുണ്ടകളും ഇറങ്ങി വന്നു ..)
*
*ഹാരി* : ആരാത് ..ഗൌടപ്പയോ ..ഒന്നു വിളിച്ചിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ഞാൻ അങ്ങോട്ട്* വരുമായിരുന്നല്ലോ

*ഗൌടപ്പ* : ഇത്രയും കാലം നിന്റെ സാധങ്ങൾ എടുത്തിരുന്നത് ഞാനാണല്ലോ ..പക്ഷെ ഇപ്പോൾ അഞ്ചു പൈസ കൂടുതൽ തരാമെന്നു പറഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ നീ കരാർ തെറ്റിച്ചു ആ സുധാകർ ഷെട്ടിക്ക് സാധങ്ങൾ കൈ മാറുന്നു ..
ഇത് നടക്കില്ല ഹാരി ......രാഹുൽ കം ഓണ്*

*ഗൌടയുടെ വണ്ടിയിൽ നിന്നും പ്രമുഖ പ്രൊഫഷണൽ ഗുണ്ടയായ രാഹുൽ ദേവ് ഇറങ്ങി വന്നു ..അയാൾ
ഹാരിക്കു നേരെ തോക്ക് ചൂണ്ടി നിന്നു ..*

തുടരും ...

----------


## kandahassan

> novel avasaanicho


illa ....harry plinggggg  :Ennekollu:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kuttam cheyyan prerippikkunathum oru kuttam thanne aanu mr....


*dont underestimate the power of a writer*  :Kettoda:

----------


## kandahassan

> baaki evde?


2 weeks katta busy aayi poyi also novalinte oro partum maximum quality cheythe postarullu ...ini muthal 
extra effort eduthu kurachu koodi nerathe ella partum release cheyyum  :Yes: 

sorry for your inconviniance ..ini ithu undakkilla  :Band:

----------


## teegy

:Ok:  :Good: 




> 2 weeks katta busy aayi poyi also novalinte oro partum maximum quality cheythe postarullu ...ini muthal 
> extra effort eduthu kurachu koodi nerathe ella partum release cheyyum 
> 
> sorry for your inconviniance ..ini ithu undakkilla

----------


## teegy

:Ok:  :Good: 




> 2 weeks katta busy aayi poyi also novalinte oro partum maximum quality cheythe postarullu ...ini muthal 
> extra effort eduthu kurachu koodi nerathe ella partum release cheyyum 
> 
> sorry for your inconviniance ..ini ithu undakkilla

----------


## nidhikutty

> *അധ്യായം 6*
> 
> 
> *(ബ്രഹ്മഗിരി താഴ്*വരയുടെ സൗന്ദര്യത്തിൽ   മുഴുകിയിരുന്നിതിനാൽ റോഡിനു നടുവശത്ത്  നിന്നിരുന്ന
> വൃദ്ധനായ മനുഷ്യനെ ഹേമന്തിനു കാണാൻ കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നില്ല ..പക്ഷെ  പൂർവികരുടെ കർമ്മങ്ങൾ
> കൊണ്ടാകണം അപകടകരമായി ഒന്നും സംഭവിച്ചില്ല ..പക്ഷെ പെട്ടന്നു തന്നെ സംഭവ സ്ഥലത്തു മൂടൽ മഞ്ഞു
> വന്നു മൂടി ..അഞ്ചു മിനിട്ടു കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ മൂടൽമഞ്ഞെല്ലാം അകന്നു ..ഒപ്പം ആ വൃദ്ധനെയും കാണാതായി ..
> ശിവകുമാറും കൂട്ടരും വണ്ടിയിൽ നിന്നിറങ്ങി)*
> 
> ...


 @Harry thanikk ippo tripti aayo

----------


## nidhikutty

> 2 weeks katta busy aayi poyi also novalinte oro partum maximum quality cheythe postarullu ...ini muthal 
> extra effort eduthu kurachu koodi nerathe ella partum release cheyyum 
> 
> sorry for your inconviniance ..ini ithu undakkilla


sorry shaktiman

----------


## Harry

> @Harry thanikk ippo tripti aayo


rahuldev vedi vechaal kollilla  :Vedi:

----------


## BangaloreaN

> rahuldev vedi vechaal kollilla


pulli trick padichu, chedichatti unnam vechu vedi vekkum, correct ningade nettikku unda kerum.

----------


## Harry

> pulli trick padichu, chedichatti unnam vechu vedi vekkum, correct ningade nettikku unda kerum.


rahuldev vekkana vedi ipraavashyam novelistinte nenjathoode kadannu pokum  :cheers:

----------


## nidhikutty

> rahuldev vedi vechaal kollilla





> pulli trick padichu, chedichatti unnam vechu vedi vekkum, correct ningade nettikku unda kerum.





> rahuldev vekkana vedi ipraavashyam novelistinte nenjathoode kadannu pokum


kand ariyaam..............

----------


## BangaloreaN

> kand ariyaam..............


onnunkil Harry, allenkil Kandan.
randayalum vayanakkarkku laabham thanne.

----------


## nidhikutty

> onnunkil Harry, allenkil Kandan.
> randayalum vayanakkarkku laabham thanne.


yes ethelm onninte shalyam theerum

----------

